# flicka 20



## ustunkal (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi everybody,

I have been trying to find info about *"flicka 20"* smallcraft. Do you know how I can find flicka 20 plans? *Pacific Seacraft Company* had been building this boat but they have stopped building because of no order of this boat. I would like to built my own if I get plans from somewhere. Please send me an e-mail or reply me if you have any experience or info about the boat.

Best rgds,

Kamil 
[email protected]


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi, Many years ago I was very interested in building a Flicka 20. It was designed by Bruce Bingham, and I bought plans from him. The boat was designed to be built in ferrocement & in fibreglass. An amazing little boat, with 6' headroom through-out.
I'll try to find the plans, but it's been a long time. They still may be available from Bruce.

Try Google for Bruce Bingham, lots of sites.

Marc


----------



## ustunkal (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks lot Marc,
I will check that sites. I hope that this message inspire you to start over for building that lovely boat...
Best rgds,

Kamil


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

At the risk of sounding like the voice of doom and gloom, I very strongly suggest that you sail a Flicka in a range of winds before you consider spending the kind of time and money that it takes to build a boat of that complexity and expense. In my experience with these boats, they are dismal sailing little boats. 

If you have your heart set on building a traditional design, I would sooner recommend building something like a Folkboat that are about as sweet a sailing boat as you can find out there. Although longer on deck, the Folkboat is significantly lighter, making them cheaper and easier to build, and is far more seaworthy and enjoyable to sail. You won't get full headroom in a Folkboat, but then again it is next to imposible to get much headroom in an offshore capable boat under 28 feet. If I were to build a folkboat I would build her with glass over an epoxy saturated cold-molded core. 

To answer your original question, Bruce Bingham is still alive and I believe he still will sell you a set of Flicka drawings to build from. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

If you haven't read it, you enjoy Sailing Small: Inspiration and Instruction for the Pocket Cruiser by Stan Grayson. I checked it out of the library, and it was a positive but realistic look at really cruising with pocket cruisers. Each chapter was about a different boat, owner and actual cruises.

I don't recall if a Flicka was a focus of any of the chapters, but there was one concern with many small cruisers: tankage. A Flicka may be able to cross the Pacific, but with a 20 gallon water tank it might be tough.

Another point: building boats is expensive, and used Flickas are fairly common. I've seen the asking prices start around $18k. There a Flicka hull, cabin and rudder for sale in Olympia, WA for $1350, but it's ferro-cement. If you are determined to build, you might put out the word for a Flicka hull in fiberglass, if that's your plan.

Jeff H's point about sailing a Flicka first is excellent advice. We see one being sailed regularly on the Columbia River, complete with an orange hull and tan-bark sails, but it needs wind and your needs should be pretty specific to be met by this special type of boat.

Jim H


----------



## ustunkal (Jun 29, 2002)

Dear Jeff and Jim,

First of all I would like to thank you very much for your kind responses and to let you know that I am living in Turkiye (East-Med). I am 50 years old and owning a Jeanneau SO45. My sea life is more than 35 years which is started firstly as a hobby, and then I found myself a well educated man who is graduated from merchant marine achademy. I used to work as ofiicer, and captain in merchant fleet all over the world. I consider that flicka is a small one for long passages but she is pretty good for inland waters and seas especially in my country. In the other hand I thought that flicka would be a nice fishing boat especially in Bosphours and Dardanelles straits in Turkiye. I am trying to find out how I get the plans and thinking to built one with my two sons in the backyard to realize my dream as a classic one for my easy-going part of my life. Who knows may be I wake someones up again to have flicka beside owning grp boats like me.

Best regards,

Kamil


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Flicka*

Dear Kamil,

It's been a while since your original post. I'm interested to know whether you have built the Flicka 20? I'm interested in the flicka myself.

Best Regards
Turfsailor


----------



## LittleWingCA (Jul 17, 2008)

Turfsailor:

Welcome to the forum, but brace yourself. As a new member you have just replied to a thread a few years old, and there are some very outspoken members lurking around here who are a bit touchy when people do that. They can be a little rough on new members, but mean no harm. Good Luck.


----------

